# For Independence Day



## brokenbit (May 11, 2009)

I call the pen Independence  For the   Red - White - Blue


----------



## jkeithrussell (May 11, 2009)

Definitely a brilliant white.


----------



## Crashmph (May 11, 2009)

I must admit... that is the whitest holly I have ever seen. :biggrin: I am a bit color blind so I do not see the red and blue sections.


----------



## seawolf (May 11, 2009)

I thought I missed some thing.
Mark


----------



## artistwood (May 11, 2009)

very cool......blends right in with the forum's white backround....must be a stealth pen....


----------



## fiferb (May 11, 2009)

Tough crowd.


----------



## RonSchmitt (May 11, 2009)

fiferb said:


> Tough crowd.


 
Yeah, and *Ed* hasn't even started yet!:rotfl:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 11, 2009)

Holy crap I thought I went blind, that's the ...............


 ......well its just





 sightless.


----------



## Sabaharr (May 11, 2009)

Is it me or do I see a carving of a white cow eating rice in a snow storm on the upper section..


----------



## BLLEHMAN (May 11, 2009)

Sabaharr said:


> Is it me or do I see a carving of a white cow eating rice in a snow storm on the upper section..



I thought it looked like a polar bear eating marshmallows in a blizzard!


----------



## ldb2000 (May 11, 2009)

It's a frog....that fell into a can of white paint .


----------



## toolcrazy (May 15, 2009)

Uhmm! I think someone stole his pen. 

Wasn't me!


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 15, 2009)

Bernie, I thought the pen looked great until I sobered up.  :drink:arty::drink:  Now I can't see it any more!  :biggrin::wink::biggrin:


----------



## Fred (May 16, 2009)

Cav, doesn't you little avatar buddy ever get tired of dancing? :biggrin:

As for the pen ... I believe every-one's white level on their monitors is turned up a bit to high. Or maybe their red and blue beam is a bit off kilter!

Heck, after 10-12-20 or so Miller Genuine Drafts that pen is beautiful then so is that er, 350 pound red headed beauty  over there in the corner ... or so I am told! I ain't looking as I don't want to take my eyes off this really neat white pen since it just might disappear.


----------



## Dai Sensei (May 16, 2009)

Polar bear porn


----------



## bkersten (May 16, 2009)

artistwood said:


> very cool......blends right in with the forum's white backround....must be a stealth pen....


 
That's how the CIA will go after the House Speaker.


----------

